# Turbosound TSW 118, SubWoffer



## czerpa (Jul 9, 2008)

Amigos del foro.

Tengo 4 bajos Eminence Omega Pro 18A.

Quiero hacerles las cajas y me recomendaron el modelo Turbosound TSW 118, estuve buscado en el foro si alguien tiene los planos para construirlos.

Agradezco a los amigos si tienen estos planos para construirlo.

Saludos a todos


----------



## detrakx (Jul 31, 2008)

hola amigo, este tema ah sido tratado varias veces en el foro.
Te recomendaría que eches un ojo que sobre este tema hay información de sobra.

Para armar una caja necesitas saber ciertos datos del parlante, que te los puede dar el fabricante o medirlos uno mismo. Los datos a conseguir son por ej:
CMS, MMd , Fo , parametros T/s , etc.

Algunos autores proponen que algunos parlantes son aptos para cajas cerradas, y otros son para cajas sintonizadas o cajas bassreflex.  
Sin embargo hoy en día los ajustes de un sistema electroacústico pueden ser asistidos por equipos electronicos. y de esa manera pueden ser ajustados para cierto fin.

saludos.


----------



## aldemarar (Mar 3, 2010)

Sin embargo hoy en día los ajustes de un sistema electroacústico pueden ser asistidos por equipos electronicos. y de esa manera pueden ser ajustados para cierto fin.

saludos.[/QUOTE]


compañero me gustaria que me dijeras como se hase lo que dises
sera con un driver rad  o cerebro  como disen por aca ?


----------



## detrakx (Mar 28, 2010)

Simplemente con equalizadores.  estos procesadores de dinamica te permiten variar la amplitud de la señal de audio, a ciertas frecuencias.
Por otro lado se estan utlizando los procesadores digitales de audio. Que de echo son muy poderosos y versatiles. Desempeñan la mayor parte de proceso de audio de la cadena.
Dentro de un procesador digital del que te comento. Tenes equalizadores graficos y parametricos, filtros subsonicos, crossover, limitadores, delay, etc.


----------

